# φιλόζωος, φιλοζωικός, φιλοζωία



## efi (Dec 13, 2009)

That's maths I can't even do!!!

Ας πάμε όλοι μαζί: 

Φιλόζωος= ?
Αυτός που αγαπά τα ζώα = ? 
αυτός που αγαπά τη ζωή = ? 

Φιλοζωικός= ?
Αυτός που έχει σχέση με την αγάπη στα ζώα =?
Αυτός που έχει σχέση με την αγάπη για τη ζωή = ?

Φιλοζωία= ? 
Η αγάπη για τα ζώα = ?
Η αγάπη για τη ζωή = ?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Για αρχή πάρε έναν Δημητράκο, να καταλάβεις πόση διαφορά κάνει μια υπογεγραμμένη:


----------



## efi (Dec 14, 2009)

Α, δηλαδή, η υπογεγραμμένη είναι κάτι σαν... υποβρύχια οξεία 
Ούτε να φανταστώ δεν μπορώ τι γίνεται με τα ζωόφιλος κτλ! 
Αλλά, και τώρα, που δεν έχουμε υπογεγραμμένη, πώς τα ξεχωρίζουμε τα γλυκούλια μου;
(Εγώ τη *'φιλοζωία' *θέλω, βασικά, αλλά με αυτά που διαβάζω, πια, δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Την αγάπη προς τα ζώα, πάντως, στα αγγλικά όμως, αν γίνεται. Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή και για το τέντωμα των νεύρων σας, αλλά θα επικαλεστώ για ακόμη μια φορά α) τη φανταστική σας πείρα, β) το ερευνητικό σας πνεύμα, και γ) το, επίσης πνεύμα, των Χριστουγέννων. Αν χρειαστεί, μέχρι και κάλαντα λέω


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2009)

Wikipedia: The term _*animal welfare*_ can also mean human concern for animal welfare or a position in a debate on animal ethics and animal rights
RSPCA: The Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (RSPCA) is the leading animal welfare charity....The RSPCA has had contact with animal welfare organisations abroad for over 150 years.
Το Philozoic είναι λίγο εξεζητημένο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγα «love for animals», αλλά ας περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε και τον nickel. Πάντως όχι _zoophily_ ή _zoophilia_!

ΥΓ Με πρόλαβε η SBE. :)


----------



## efi (Dec 15, 2009)

Τελικά διάλεξα το animal fancy γιατί χομπίστας είναι ο φιλόζωός μου. Ορισμός της Wikipedia:



> Animal fancy is a hobby involving the appreciation, promotion, and/or breeding of pet or domestic animals.
> 
> Fancy may include ownership,[1] showing, trialling and other competitions, breeding and judging. Hobbyists may simply collect specimens of the animal in appropriate enclosures, such as aquaria[2] and aviaries. Fanciers with means may keep hobby farms or private zoos. There are many animal fancy clubs and associations in the world catering for everything from pigeons to Irish Wolfhounds; members may own many animals or none at all.



Ευχαριστώ!


----------

